

Ask HN: How can I get your attention? - taptak

Hello HN. I&#x27;ve been in presales for almost 20 years, the last 15 in management selling software solutions to enterprise for a fortune 50 company. I&#x27;m incredibly well compensated but feel I&#x27;ve plateaued in terms of career growth due to limited movement in our senior management ranks. More importantly, I am really not interested anymore in the software we sell. During demos of our &#x27;latest&#x27; product I sometimes have to pinch myself to keep awake. Long story, but short(ish) set up to question: I&#x27;m really interested in small disruptive software companies. Especially those that are in B2C rather than the B2B, the companies with those ideas that make you say &#x27;wow&#x27;, why didn&#x27;t I think of that? The problem (I think) I am having is garnering attention from such companies due to my long tenner in somewhat unrelated software fields. I&#x27;ve sent resumes and typically I hear nothing, or I am outright turned down. So, after all that, here is the question: Has being in enterprise software for a large company for so long tainted me, and what can I do differently to draw the attention of the companies I am interested in?
======
LukeFitzpatrick
It seems to me that you want to be involved in startups that have just got
traction in the B2C market, AkA created that 'wow' factor that you mentioned.

Your long track record in a fortune 50 company might be the thing that steers
you away from getting accepted to such companies. If I was hiring you, the
first red flag I'd get is 'this guys experienced' \- how much is this going to
cost me?

Likely, the jobs at small disruptive companies probably work on
recommendations. I see your options like this if you want to make the change:

Option 1: Get a recommendation to a company your interested in and expect a
pay cut.

Option 2: Find a startup that you're interested in, offer to help them out,
make connections; or, join one.

Option 3: Start your own B2C startup, do it as a side project, build a team
and quit your day job when you're ready.

There is nothing worse than doing a job that you're no longer interested in. I
know your pain, everybody has been in your shoes at one stage in their life.

This is my email, your welcome to email if you want any advice,
lukejamesfitzpatrick@gmail.com

~~~
taptak
Thanks for your concise response. I think you've hit the nail on the head.
I've gotten myself up a proverbial grain silo in terms of salary. I'm going to
give serious thought to all 3 of your suggestions.

Worst part is, I actually co-launched a (failed) startup years ago before
moving into the enterprise. I did 3 years of hard time with it. I remember it
fondly (my wife, not so much) as a time where I could do 18 hours days x7 and
still wake up pumped for the next day, because we were building something that
was going to change the world! I also haven't forgotten the stress and
struggle with burn rate and how we going to shut down as funds dried up.
Still, some wonderful memories. I looking to create something again, that's
really what this is about. Thanks again.

Edit: missing a word.

~~~
LukeFitzpatrick
If I were you, start reading about startups, check out Sam Altman's awesome
site on startup theory, it'll be a good place to refresh yourself and start
thinking about things:
[http://startupclass.samaltman.com/](http://startupclass.samaltman.com/)

Glad my answer helped you out.

------
mswen
What do you want to do at the small disruptive B2C software company? Are you
wanting a technical development position? Product Management? Operations
management? Partnership development?

It occurs to me that being "incredibly well compensated" at your current
position could be both at the heart of the problem as well as holding the
solution.

Problem: If you are already making 2X or 3X of what the small disruptive
company is paying anyone in the company today it is really hard for a founder
to figure out where to slot you in, and to believe that you will stick around
and stay motivated for 1/3 your current salary.

Solution: If your compensation has been well managed then you should be in a
position to invest several hundred thousand dollars. And that, combined with
your sales and management experience might be really attractive to a
technically sophisticated founder who needs a co-founder with business
experience.

~~~
taptak
I'm realizing given my experience, operations management is probably the area
where I would contribute most, at least early on. As an organization matures,
sales strategy and execution are areas where I'd ultimately offer value. As I
mentioned in another reply, I help co-launch a (failed) startup prior to
moving into enterprise. The experience for me was really the school of Fort
Knox in the sense that it wasn't just one role but was many (sometimes all at
the same time).

I agree with your description of the problem. It's your solution I'd have
trouble with - money is invested in secure but low yeild areas - the wife is
extremely risk adverse. She's supportive of my aspirations as long as they
don't touch the nest. Although it's something I'll need to consider. Thanks so
much.

------
dshuang
Have you tried pitching the b2c companies on angellist with customized
proposals for how you can help them sell their product(s)?

~~~
taptak
You know, not really. You've touched on something. I wonder if part of my
failing so far has been around the way I'm marketing myself. As in, 'this is
who I am and my accomplishments' vs 'given my experience, this is what I can
do for your startup'. Thanks for your reply

~~~
jtfairbank
Definitely promote the value you can offer. In some ways coming from a large
business is a plus- it gives you different insights that a bunch of 20
something founders may not have. You know what works really well and what
doesn't in terms of operations, have experience with different types of sales
channels, can help the company grow, etc. Too bad you aren't interested in B2B
startups. ;)

